# [EVDL] Has anyone heard of Success Charging?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This company seems to be trying to move into Nevada to provide charging 
facilities at local businesses. I was trying to look at their website but 
my browser and then my computer locked up, possibly not related to their 
site but I am not planning to look at it again. I saw nothing technical 
while I was at their site, more like a bunch of marketing stuff without 
details about what they are providing. My impression is that they are 
possibly trying to raise funds rather than offer a real product, and may be 
about to get support from a statewide organization which is working on EV 
infrastructure. If they are legitimate, great. If not, I would like to let 
some people know.

Thanks for any details anyone may have.

Gail

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

